# question about marking



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a 7 month old miniature 'Sprout' and he's great. He's been house trained for months now. At around 5.5-6 months he started lifting his leg to pee and when we walk he loves to mark trees, fences, etc.

Anyway yesterday I found that he 'marked' on two corners of our bed. It wasn't a lot of pee so I know it was marking and not needing to go.

Does anyone know what this might mean? Why would he do this? He's not neutered, but I made an appointment today in case that helps the problem. I was hoping to wait until he was 10 months, but he'll be 8 when we have the surgery...

I'd appreciate any help anyone might have! I just joined today and I'm looking forward to contributing to the forum.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe dogs mark the things that are important to them, and any vertical surfaces that might attract their attention. Make sure you use an enzyme/biological cleaner to clean it, or the scent will encourage him to continue.

Meanwhile, if he is feeling a hormone surge and the urge to do boy things, a belly band might help!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, Sunny has marked a few times -- and he is almost 4 -- I wonder if it was because he was neutered before I got him in July since he was bred twice. would that have anything to do with it? He knows to potty outside, but the first time he marked was on the corner of his crate, which was in the foyer -- where it had been since he arrived via airplane. I thought I'd keep it handy in case he needed security. Never went it, never looked at it and one day he peed on it -- it is in storage now. Then, at my neighbor's who have the spoo Mona Lisa, he mozied up to the corner of a white leather couch (OMG) and started to mark; last time was New Year's Eve on the trunk of the Christmas Tree. Corrected each time and got very embarrassed each time, too. Maybe I need winter coats / matching belly bands!


----------

